# A couple quick questions



## dillsandwitch (Jul 9, 2014)

Howdy all,

Before I go diving into trying my first batch of soap this weekend (with or without my moulds) I have a couple of quick questions that Im sure are no brainers but I'm gonna ask them anyways 

If I use a milk carton or a pringles can do I need to line it or spray it with oil or Vaseline or something? 

Also can anyone recommend a good book or books on soap-making for beginners? I had a look on good-reads and there are sooooo many out there. 

Thanks in advance 
Dill


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 9, 2014)

I have never used one, but I know that people do tend to line their pringle cans generally.  If you're in the US, I think they use freezer paper rather than parchment paper.

As for books, I have only just bought my first one.  Personally, I wouldn't worry too much about books, with which you get a static view from one person's perspective.  This forum (and others, maybe) are active enough that anything that you need to know will be answered fairly swiftly and with enough viewpoints to give a much rounder picture.  What is it that you would be hoping to get from a book, out of interest?


----------



## seven (Jul 9, 2014)

with milk cartons you don't have to line it, just tear it afterwards to unmold. with pringles, what TEG above me said.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 9, 2014)

My first batch of soap was made in a milk carton. Just wash it out, dry it well, open the top up all the way, (not just one side, like when you pour the milk), pour your soap into it, then close up the top again. I insulated mine, because I wanted it to gel, wrapped it up in a towel. It needs no liner, the waxy carton releases easily as you peel it away. Just tear it away from the soap to release. Here is a picture of that very first batch. Make sure to take a pic of yours so you can remember it years from now.

I forgot to add the title of my favorite soapmaking book of all....Smart Soapmaking by Anne Watson. It made me feel like she was there holding my hand through the whole process. I love the way she writes and explains things. She gave me the confidence to get through that first batch.



OK, I don't know where that picture went, let me try again.......

First batch, made in a milk carton.
first batch.jpg


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 9, 2014)

I've used Pringles cans, and did not line them.  If you want to use them again, you can line them so you do not have to tear them off.


----------



## kikajess (Jul 9, 2014)

I've not used a milk can, but I have used Pringles cans before, without a liner. But, without a liner, it's a one-time use mold. 

Before I started soaping, I did a lot of research on books. I checked out over 20 soaping books from my local library system and read reviews online of books my library didn't have, until I finally settled on one book to buy (The Soapmaker's Companion by Susan Miller Cavitch). I used it once, maybe twice. There is so much easily accessible info online that the book is superfluous now. 

Looking forward to seeing your soaps!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't line my Pringles cans. I make my husband eat Pringles so that I have a steady supply of disposable molds 

Everything I learned about soap, I learned on the internet.


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 9, 2014)

> Everything I learned about soap, I learned *on the internet*.


 If you mean the soap fora, I totally agree. :LOL:
 Otherwise I would be careful believing what is written out there; there's a lot of crap, and no way of recognizing it when you're a newbie.

 Books can be useful, to learn about oil properties, safety measures, molds, SAP values etc.
 Each writer has his own true and tested method, recipes and opinions.
 So it is possible that one contradicts another.

 One of the modern ones I liked (and is/was free to download if you google it) is _ "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Making Natural Soaps"._
Perfect for newbies. 

 Milk/juice cartons are perfect! I always have a bunch lying around for workshop people.
 You can cut it open either way: the top or one of the long sides, which gives you the possibility to swirl or make a nice topping.
 If you happen to have a (wooden) wine box, you could put the "mould" in there - easy to transport or to keep the sides from bowing outwards.

 Some people like to "put their soaps to bed" i.e. insulate with towels, newspapers and such.
 I prefer not to do that, but to each their own.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 9, 2014)

eucalypta said:


> If you mean the soap fora, I totally agree. :LOL:
> Otherwise I would be careful believing what is written out there; there's a lot of crap, and no way of recognizing it when you're a newbie.


I totally agree with you, sorting the wheat from the chaff is the tricky bit. 
But that is true with books as well. There is a lot of misinformation out there, and even the respected experts don't always agree (like one will recommend pH strips and others do not).


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 9, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I totally agree with you, sorting the wheat from the chaff is the tricky bit.
> *But that is true with books as well*. There is a lot of misinformation out there, and even the respected experts don't always agree* (like one will recommend pH strips and others do not*).


 
 Yes, I think I mentioned that  
 As long as we don't work under lab conditions, there will be a lot of factors that could influence the outcome of a soap. Plus every single soaper has its own merits and preferences. Just like humans. 

 Hm, we have the zap test; when that one is fine, we all know the pH range our CP/HP soaps will be in - no surprise there, so I would save some money and spare them for lotions etc. 

There still are people who desperately try to bring the pH down, unfortunately to no avail.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've never used a milk carton but surprisingly the soaps look really cool. I guess it just limits the type of swirling and layering you can do when you get more advanced.  I totally wished I would have thought about that when I started out. My first 10 batches were made in a lined cigar box then I moved on to a shipping box before I actually bought my first mold.


----------



## Jeanea (Jul 9, 2014)

I have used Pringles cans without the lining. We eat them like crazy. When the soap is ready I just rip it out. I have boxes of cans on the wait to be used. :sly:


----------



## Bex1982 (Jul 9, 2014)

Whats the pound of oils for the Pringle cans?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jul 9, 2014)

I've never used either of them. But if you want budget molds, there's lots of cheaps silicone cake molds at kmart, I have quite a few shapes and they are really good.
And if you are handy with nails or hammer, or your better half, it's really easy to make plain wooden mold from few pieces of wood. My husband made my favourite wooden mold from some wooden planks we got from Bunnings for maybe $4-5. I just line it with baking paper and it always works well.


----------



## Susie (Jul 10, 2014)

Bex1982 said:


> Whats the pound of oils for the Pringle cans?



Here is the discussion for that:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=7902

Also, I have a bunch of books that I never use.  Watch the videos on YouTube, then read this forum.  I am not saying anything bad about other forums, but this is the most helpful group of people I have run across in soap making forums I am a member of.  And they get back to you FAST.  Which is of infinite help when you are in the middle of soapmaking and have a problem.

And my favorite molds thus far are the cheap plastic drawer dividers from Dollar Tree.  No need to line and will hold 2-3 lb oil batches perfectly.  Makes a good sized bar for using in the shower.  I added a $14 plastic miter box from Amazon to get perfect cuts.


----------



## Relle (Jul 10, 2014)

Have a look here in the book review section for books you might like -

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=46

 Just be careful, the pringle type can I get is lined with foil.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks heaps for all the replys  I mainly wanted to know about the  books so i could have something to read before going to sleep. cant  really lay there with the desktop. hehe. 

My mould showed up  today but its gonna take a bit before i can use it as its only a single  bar mould. i have to duplicate it a few times before i can use it. no  worries i have all that sorted on how to do that.




fuzz-juzz said:


> And if you are handy with nails or hammer, or your better half, it's really easy to make plain wooden mold from few pieces of wood. My husband made my favourite wooden mold from some wooden planks we got from Bunnings for maybe $4-5. I just line it with baking paper and it always works well.



I can get wood for free from all the building sites I work on so this may be an option also. thanks  Im not too good with the whole sawing and nailing thing though... :???:


and yes i cant wait to get into it and take pics. also i'll probably fill a notebook with notes while im at it.


----------

